# £1000+ for a groupset and its only got 12 gears



## Jody (28 Feb 2017)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...ivetrain-first-look-details-and-prices-46690/

It doesn't even come with a frame, forks or anything. Absolutely shocked at the cost of this and £300 just for the cassette.

I know some will say if you can afford it then why not but talk about a fool and their money.


----------



## Jody (28 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> But if you've got loads of money you could get this jockey wheel set - a snip at just under £400
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ceramicspeed-oversized-pulley-wheel-system/rp-prod143294



Makes the cassette look like a bargain


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Feb 2017)

I saw this setup at the cycle show last year, no wonder it was attached firmly to the exhibition stand.


----------



## HF2300 (28 Feb 2017)

The review says: _The 12-speed chain caused real headaches for sram, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear: the 12-speed chain caused real headaches for sram, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear
_
Then just below that it says: _The 12-speed chain caused real headaches for SRAM, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear
_
Obviously caused real headaches for some copywriters and proofreaders as well.


----------



## Jody (28 Feb 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Obviously caused real headaches for some copywriters and proofreaders as well.



They have learned from Donald Trump. Keep repeating the same sh*t and eventually people will start believing you.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Feb 2017)

Holy crap

And there was me wondering if I'd really see the benefit changing from 7 speed 12-32 to 9 speed 12-36 on a 36T chainset.
It's actually the cost of 9 speed chains that's putting me off! I mean, some of them are more than a tenner...


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2017)

How do I become a fool, they seem to be the people with all the money.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2017)

On the one hand it's a technical masterpiece.

On the other, I've never heard or read of an MTB'er wishing such a thing existed.

An answer to a question no one had asked, or another punch in the never ending cog-numbers arms race against Shimano? Who really cares either way?


----------



## simon.r (28 Feb 2017)

I can see the advantages - weight and ease of use (sequential gearing). 

It's for racers and rich early adopters, but it'll no doubt trickle down. 

I know some CC'ers haven't got beyond downtube friction shifters and toe clips yet, but some of us like to see innovation and may even adopt some of it!


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2017)

If only the same effort and expense was spent developing a lightweight, reliable, affordable hub gear.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2017)

Just wait until Sunrace do after market cassettes ! £300 for a consumable item is bonkers. 50T sprocket - now that's a dinner plate.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2017)

I would rather spend £1200 on a new groupset than the same on fag's, booze, big cars etc.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Feb 2017)

Maybe, but I'd sooner spend £150 on the groupset, £800 going on holiday and the rest I'd waste on Burgundy.
Plus - I don't need a 500% gear difference. My Brompton has 300% or so, and I take that touring. My tourer has gears from 81" down to 30", and that's a gear I can spin up to 30 mph going down a big hill, to one I can ride back up the big hill at walking speed. That's as much gear range as I'll ever need. An MTB cassette and rear mech, a gripshifter, a single chainset, brakes and levers. It's almost as simple as groupsets get.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2017)

Choice, what a nice thing to have.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2017)

I don't like gold coloured cassettes and chains. Has to be silver !


----------



## Jody (1 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> I would rather spend £1200 on a new groupset than the same on fag's, booze, big cars etc.



I would rather buy a double setup and go on holiday with the change. Is a few hundred grams worth £700+


----------



## Jody (1 Mar 2017)

simon.r said:


> I can see the advantages - weight and ease of use (sequential gearing).
> 
> It's for racers and rich early adopters, but it'll no doubt trickle down.
> 
> I know some CC'ers haven't got beyond downtube friction shifters and toe clips yet, but some of us like to see innovation and may even adopt some of it!



I can see the advantages, uses and innovation but the cost is eye watering for what is essentialy one extra cog on a cassette.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Mar 2017)

Photos of dark coloured things on a dark background may look artsy, but it's really tricky to work out what the hell you're looking at. The rear mech photo in particular is a good example of this.


----------



## Jody (1 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Photos of dark coloured things on a dark background may look artsy, but it's really tricky to work out what the hell you're looking at. The rear mech photo in particular is a good example of this.



Epsecailly when the black surface is reflective


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> Choice, what a nice thing to have.


Well, yes. There's clearly a market for it, and it's nice to see a different take on gearing systems.
I wouldn't buy it, but that's just me.
I would like to see one of those cassettes being machined from a solid lump of metal though. Swarf everywhere!


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> I would rather buy a double setup and go on holiday with the change. Is a few hundred grams worth £700+



Certainly not too me, by I have no doubt it will meet somebodies needs or desires. 

See it this way, person A spends 6 weeks disposable income on buying a new bike, person B spends 6 weeks disposable income on a new bike. One spends £300 the other £3,000. Now obviously to some person B is a plonker for having too much disposable, odd when you think about it.


----------



## User16625 (1 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> I can see the advantages, uses and innovation but the cost is eye watering for what is essentialy one extra cog on a cassette.



Thats weird A.F! Its much cheaper just to have another one at the front. Whats so taboo about chainrings? They are like allergens these days.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Mar 2017)

My mountain bikes have God's own ratios. 24-36-46 at the front and 12-28 at the back. Can you get other configurations then?


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Mar 2017)

No no no. 39/17 on a 700C, for 62 inches. That's a gear ratio!
Singlespeed road bikes are God's own transport


----------



## Jody (1 Mar 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Thats weird A.F! Its much cheaper just to have another one at the front. Whats so taboo about chainrings? They are like allergens these days.



More choice, more sales, more "standards" and more obsolescence. 

Give a few years and the next best thing will be 26ers, straight 1" head tubes, steel frames and triples


----------



## marzjennings (1 Mar 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Thats weird A.F! Its much cheaper just to have another one at the front. Whats so taboo about chainrings? They are like allergens these days.



Err no, the comparable XTR set with a double chainring is 100 squid more.

I'm currently running the 2016 11 speed version of this SRAM groupset and which is has been running fantastically. Not sure if I would swap out for this version as I don't need a 50 tooth cassette ring.


----------



## 3narf (2 Mar 2017)

Such things exist because there is a small element for whom money is no object and they always have to have the most expensive.

Better still if it's twice the price of the next cheapest.


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> Such things exist because there is a small element for whom money is no object and they always have to have the most expensive.
> 
> Better still if it's twice the price of the next cheapest.



I think it is for people who want it rather than the wealthy you write about.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Mar 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> No no no. 39/17 on a 700C, for 62 inches. That's a gear ratio!
> Singlespeed road bikes are God's own transport


Made from 531 and with three cross spoke patterns.


----------



## MiK1138 (2 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> The review says: _The 12-speed chain caused real headaches for sram, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear: the 12-speed chain caused real headaches for sram, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear
> _
> Then just below that it says: _The 12-speed chain caused real headaches for SRAM, but new processes allowed engineers to make it thinner, flatter and with smoother edges to reduce wear
> _
> Obviously caused real headaches for some copywriters and proofreaders as well.


Maybe the Bike they where reviewing had a Triple up front....I'll get my coat


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Mar 2017)

That headline:

5 reasons why this spells the end for front derailleurs

is particularly bonkers/grovelly

You also have to remember that this story was doubtless fuelled by a big PR launch/junket/entertaining/shoving of food and drink down journos' throats.

I used to inhabit that sort of world.

In short -sod all that - I've just bought an entire new bike (last year's model but better than this year's for its purpose) for £700 - it rides beautifully and is perfectly capable of taking me round the world. I'd love to see how far someone gets on that groupset.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> I would rather spend £1200 on a new groupset than the same on fag's, booze, big cars etc.


you could always spend it on a punctuation lesson.

sorry, couldn't resist in view of the somewhat uncritical tone of your post.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> More choice, more sales, more "standards" and more obsolescence.
> 
> Give a few years and the next best thing will be 26ers, straight 1" head tubes, steel frames and triples


very wise words. You are either of a certain age and have seen stuff or young and wise beyond your years. My 20 year old hybrid is very similar to some "new" flat bar tourers.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> More choice, more sales, more "standards" and more obsolescence.
> 
> Give a few years and the next best thing will be 26ers, straight 1" head tubes, steel frames and triples


I'd noticed that.
29" MTB - isn't that a hybrid with slightly wider tyres?
27.5 (which is a bloody stupid name, but anyway) aka 650B - so, much like the old 26 by 1 3/8 with a wider tyre?


----------

